# Pepper's Ghost In A Car



## dominiclahiff (Jul 20, 2012)

My name is Dominic and I'm a director based in New York.

I'm working on an upcoming project which would involve shooting a Pepper's Ghost style illusion
on the backseat of a car.

I would rig my camera to shoot angles through the windscreen and through the back side window.
The ghost would appear using projected pre-existent footage.

I would be interested to hear recommendations on how the projector and reflective surface should be 
rigged.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 21, 2012)

A few questions first, in order to understand what you want/need. What will be the viewing angle of the audience and how far away will they be? Will there be anyone else in the car which may interfere with the projection? How will you control the light in such a small space? Do you know what projectors you will be using? Will the car be stationary (permanent set piece) or will it be required to move? Since you mention rigging a camera, are you planning to film the effect, if so, why not just put in the ghost in post-production?

Oh, and welcome to the Booth!


----------



## metti (Jul 21, 2012)

Since you're in New York, it might be worth reaching out to someone at 3LD about the Vision 4 Eyeliner system. They have a lot of experience with that and may have some useful insights for you. That being said, it sounds like this is for film in which case you are probably going to be much better off doing this in post production.


----------



## MPowers (Jul 22, 2012)

CGI-Post


----------

